# Returning to normal



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

I feel better 10 days after surgery than before my surgery, but I'm afraid I might have over done it a bit. I had my surgery Tuesday, was out driving around and shopping by Sunday. On Christmas Day I was so tired, I just laid on the couch and let my husband go to the family Christmas at his parents. today, I'm still feeling pretty worn out. So did I over do it after major surgery, am I being lazy or is this related to now having half a thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You may have been over zealous! When will you be getting labs? Are you not on thyroxine replacement at this time?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It takes a long time to get over surgery and get your meds regulated.

Sometimes, longer than others...Andros told me it would take 18 months. That was right for me


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You may have over done things. It takes awhile.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you all I guess I was just a little excited to finally feel better. Also hoping it wasn't a thyroid dump. The nurse told me in recovery that movement of the thyroid during surgery releases excess hormone in your body.

I'm on 125mcg of levothyroxine since 2 months prior to surgery. It made me feel great. Before that I was on 60 mg of Armour and I'm not sure it did much.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Oh and Andros to answer your other question, I get my labs back at my two week appointment Jan 2.


----------

